# UK Manila Visa Email



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all, again I am sorry if this has been asked too many times but I need clarity on what this email means and yes, you may think its obvious but unfortunately I googled it and everyone is uncertain about this.

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI

I need to know if this means it's been approved or if this is just a standard email (as people seem to suggest)


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

I believe it is just the standard e-mail that they send out once a decision has been made. Due to security reasons they won't put the outcome in the e-mail so as an applicant you will never know the decision until you actually pick up your passport.


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> I believe it is just the standard e-mail that they send out once a decision has been made. Due to security reasons they won't put the outcome in the e-mail so as an applicant you will never know the decision until you actually pick up your passport.


That's what I thought but I wouldn't understand why they would word it as "*your visa* has been dispatched " I have googled it and apparently 99% of people have said they received their visa within three working days. I suppose I just need to hear from someone who has received this email and what their results were just to put my mind at rest


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but they can send a wrongly-worded email (have happened). You really should wait until you get your passport back.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Members of this forum whom i seen posting this email got their visa. I got the same Email and got the visa... while we never received this email on the first 2 refusals we had.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no absolutely consistent pattern on email notifications.


----------



## halx (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Kiwitraveller - I received the same message on the same day. You're completely mirroring my sentiments/fears. I am absolutely exhausted with entire process and those administering it.

As you have mentioned , online there seems to be a mixture of messages and "experts" making claims on various forums about this message... its quite infuriating.

For what its worth, i called the VFS Global operated (paid) call line checking on my applications's status following receipt of this email from Manila. The operator obviously couldn't confirm anything (as its a useless service - not involved in anyway but to buffer), but upon me asking informally if he had had similar inquiries regarding this "despatched" email, he mentioned he did regularly & it could mean a "yes or a no". Which is a completely low act in my opinion.

Personally i have been struggling with this application and the various puppet organisations implemented to run UK immigration for over 19 weeks now. My application was made out of Brisbane Australian and coincided with VFS taking over the admin and inquiry parts visa applications,

In short I'm not surprised this email is ambiguous, ridiculously worded and potentially misleading. It is completely in line with the entire culture of this organisation and process. That meaning UKVI, VFS Global and Consulate Staff in Brisbane & Manila.

I personally work in an organisation implementing & rolling out BPO - 'Business Process Outsourcing' for anyone unindoctrinated. This system in place is a shambles and treats its customers with absolute contempt. Unfortunately it really appears to be so through design.

I too am eagerly awaiting my "visa" per this correspondence, hoping it means what is plainly states... but expecting the opposite.


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi halx,

I haven't gone through the process yet - we are applying at the end of this month - but I too mirror your frustrations.

On a side note, we will be applying using the priority service in Sydney, with all documents being sent to Manila as well. Could you perhaps let me know how long the process took for you?

Thanks,
Georgina


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

halx said:


> Hi Kiwitraveller - I received the same message on the same day. You're completely mirroring my sentiments/fears. I am absolutely exhausted with entire process and those administering it.
> 
> As you have mentioned , online there seems to be a mixture of messages and "experts" making claims on various forums about this message... its quite infuriating.
> 
> ...


I absolutely understand your frustration Halx, as I'm sure everyone who has had to go through this laborious and testing process. I have never encountered a government that has such an un-streamlined visa process with such unhelpful referrals (the GOV website is a joke), I have spent over $100 to receive absolutely no help from the UKVisa Hotline, at one point I just hung up. And now I received this email with absolute happiness only to find out that it could "possibly" be a default email, which makes absolutely no sense as I would never word it as *your visa* . Everyone is 50/50 about it, they say they can't say for sure but I just need to bloody know what the hells going on. Can't wait till my passport is in my hand.


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

Pultet said:


> Members of this forum whom i seen posting this email got their visa. I got the same Email and got the visa... while we never received this email on the first 2 refusals we had.


Could you possibly let me know what happened when they rejected you? What was the email or correspondence they sent you? Was the wording different (more neutral)?


----------



## halx (Jul 12, 2014)

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> Hi halx,
> 
> I haven't gone through the process yet - we are applying at the end of this month - but I too mirror your frustrations.
> 
> ...


Hello Georgina,

I should mention i am applying for a settlement visa. My wife is a lovely british girl i met & married here in Australia while she worked in Australia. As my application has drawn out considerably, she has had to return to the UK as her 457 visa expired here. That was 6-7 weeks ago, and has obviously fuelled my vitriol.

I should also mention i did not pay for the priority service, very naively. The services currently provided by VFS for applications were not available over the course of my application as they weren't fully covering it. I was on the cusp, and am most likely one of the first to be subjected to their processing out of Brisbane/Australia in its current form. This was in March 2014 - when their contract took effect. 

There a several key dates or events that all of the groups I have railed on above appear to consider. I am considering my application to be 18-19 weeks old, which is based on my date of remittence to the sydney lock bag and then onto manila.

dates of aging are apparently sometimes judged on:

Biometric date (for me first week in March)
sent date (for me second week in March)
processing date (when an "ECO" first accesses your application - around 10 weeks in)

When you're in the thick of it, no one at VFS or UKVI will confirm the age of your application per their calculation - but regularly and without fail will direct you to their SLA day ranges for completion. "Service Level Agreements". Its their stock answer to almost every inquiry sent through the in-browser query service for queries outside of the UK.

If you find yourself having to correspond with the above i'd recommend directly asking them to not include any ageing SLA's - in order to have a chance at a useful answer. It sounds churlish, but it is necessary if you want an actual answer. I'd also strongly recommend numbering with bullet points the different parts of your question in the 500 characters they allow.

In reality my wife and I have been arranging this application and the various support criteria or proof for around 7 months now. I take your question to be more so about the administration of visa through VFS & UKVI though.

I really hope it goes smoothly for you; smoother than it has been for me (as an aside - i missed out on my Glastonbury tickets!!!)

Please be sure to keep the following in mind, as I have in some instance learnt the hard way:


VFS are a buffer - almost not worth contacting at all
Regularly check your junk and Spam email - as official (UKVI) correspondence is out of the Philipines it will be quarantined
Use the priority service !!!! (as you mentioned you are already)
dont plan/book/resign from anything until you have an "outcome"


Best of luck!


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the advice and kind words halx!

It's been nearly 6 months that I've been apart from my boyfriend now so I am just hoping for the smoothest process possible! Only 3 weeks worth of work to go until we can finally apply...

Wishing you luck for a positive response soon! We too are excited for Glastonbury 2015 when Mitch will be here in the UK!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

kiwitraveller said:


> Could you possibly let me know what happened when they rejected you? What was the email or correspondence they sent you? Was the wording different (more neutral)?


we have received email saying - "the decision on your application with ref AMAN--- has been made by the Embassy and is now ready for collection" for the 2 application rejected.

while for the last successful application we have receive that same email as you received then after 1 day we received the email again saying "the decision on you application with ref AMAN---"

Goodluck and let us know what happened to your application.


----------



## halx (Jul 12, 2014)

Update from me - still not delivered.

I did go and sit in the VFS VAC centre yesterday on my lunch break. I have become known to a few of the staff over this period, so they obliged me without their usual fee for service. 

Anyway! This means nothing "officially", but the staff member in lobby/reception/holding cell said the email i received (and you kiwi) definitely denotes a successful application.... He then continued playing 'angry birds' behind counter... Or whatever video game he plays while vigilantly guarding the borders. 

So that's a thing. He was quite certain, but obviously not at all in a position of power or significance. 

I expect an outcome today/tomorrow.


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

halx said:


> Update from me - still not delivered.
> 
> I did go a sit in the VFS VAC centre yesterday on my lunch break. I have become known to a few of e staff over this period, so they obliged me without their usual fee for service.
> 
> ...


Hahaha sounds about right. Good news about our Visas, im in New Zealand so I have to wait for it to enter back into the country before I even start tracking it ugh. I got the email on Friday so I'm hoping it comes back by tonight or tomorrow so I can have it in my hand by late Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

halx said:


> Update from me - still not delivered.
> 
> I did go and sit in the VFS VAC centre yesterday on my lunch break. I have become known to a few of the staff over this period, so they obliged me without their usual fee for service.
> 
> ...


My Visa arrived looking all beautiful and amazing! I am over the moon and can't believe how stressful this process has been.


----------



## D2K77 (May 12, 2014)

Their email system seems to be hit and miss. My spouse visa was initially put on hold because of financial requirements not met, sent an email asking if we can send documents so we can apply under CAT B and got an automated reply an hour later saying email has been received. Got a reply to my question back 7 days later. That's fair enough.

2 days ago we sent an email with documents supporting the financial requirement and I haven't heard from them at all, no automated reply like last time saying my email has been received lol.

So now I'm sitting here wondering if they even got my email I sent two days ago. I'm guessing its a small department which would get flooded by visa applications every day.


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

D2K77 said:


> Their email system seems to be hit and miss. My spouse visa was initially put on hold because of financial requirements not met, sent an email asking if we can send documents so we can apply under CAT B and got an automated reply an hour later saying email has been received. Got a reply to my question back 7 days later. That's fair enough.
> 
> 2 days ago we sent an email with documents supporting the financial requirement and I haven't heard from them at all, no automated reply like last time saying my email has been received lol.
> 
> So now I'm sitting here wondering if they even got my email I sent two days ago. I'm guessing its a small department which would get flooded by visa applications every day.


With most governments, they seem to invest very little time into enquires so I guess all you can do is be patient (which is awful)


----------



## D2K77 (May 12, 2014)

Well the pessimist in me thinks they would have already sent my on hold application back to Sydney on Monday after the recent court ruling didn't go in our favour without looking at the evidence I recently sent.

Good luck with your kiwitraveller

Oh wait scratch that just saw on the news that theres a huge Typhoon on top of the phillipines


----------



## Ruby88 (Jul 29, 2014)

We made a decision on your application. The previous e-mail you received from the UKBA-Manila Visa Hub which states that your visa will be despatched shortly is an automated message, which is sent to the applicant when his / her visa has been printed. However, we are unable to despatch your passports back to you, as you have not provided a self-addressed pre-paid courier envelope with your application. 

Kindly provide a self-addressed pre-paid courier envelope (of the appropriate size) for us to return your passports and any original document/s. We recommend using a trackable service, but regret that we cannot accept Registered Post envelopes. 

We will release your documents once we receive the envelope.


This is what I got only when I contacted them through email asking whats going on with my application, they didn't count it as their responsibility to let me know that this is what I had to do in order to get my documents back. I honestly did not know that I had to send a self addressed courier bag with my application. I am beyond frustration, so hard to get a reply from them and phone line is so useless they know nothing!!!! Eagerly waiting for my documents and passport, lets see if the visa is even approved!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

kiwitraveller said:


> My Visa arrived looking all beautiful and amazing! I am over the moon and can't believe how stressful this process has been.


yay well done congrats best of luck


----------



## RebeccaAdl96 (May 23, 2015)

Hi, my partner has applied for a YMS.
He got an email saying
"A decision has been made, your documents will be returned to the Vac.

What does this mean?
Will I not know until he picks em up?
Thanks


----------

